

To catch a gravitational wave - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/october-2014/to-catch-a-gravitational-wave

======
wcoenen
Too bad that LISA[1], a space version of this type of experiment, was
postponed when NASA dropped out of the program.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_Interferometer_Space_Ante...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_Interferometer_Space_Antenna)

